# New MC fastening device



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

I dunno. A Colorado Jim goes up quick and holds a bunch of cables...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't like the way it raps around the stud. Sheetrock bulge may not be an issue I guess but my builders would kill me for that. Commercial work may be fine.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I just use one of these for the first MC cable to hold it center of the stud and zip tie the other MC cables to it..


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Starting to look like a personal choice issue....


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I use these:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> Starting to look like a personal choice issue....


That is why paint comes in so many colors.. :thumbup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

B4T said:


> That is why paint comes in so many colors.. :thumbup:


But not for SE cable..:no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> But not for SE cable..:no:


Nice shot.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

It's mc, aluminum spaghetti.

Stop the madness:


----------

